# medicals...



## pigeon (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey all,I've just graduated from uni after four years of suffering with IBS-D and I'm now applying for jobs...my problem being, i need to pass a medical test! My first medical questionnaire thing come through today and they say they are going to get my medical records. I'm now panicking!! Can they refuse to employ you for having IBS does anyone know? I put that I had IBS a couple of years ago on one of these medical forms for a 3 month temporary job, and i had to answer hundreds of questions about my symptoms, it was one of the most humiliating experiences of my life - it takes me weeks to get the courage to go to the doctors (who when i get there tell me its all in my mind, grr!!) Discussing my symptoms with my potential new boss will be a nightmare!Has anyone had experience of medicals? What did they do/say? I'm so scared!







Thanks


----------



## Patient (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey Pigeon,I'm not entirely sure on this, but I don't think they can refuse to hire you based on a medical condition. They may be discouraged, but as for the technical aspects, I think it would be discrimination by law if that was the reason they chose not to hire you. Once again though, I'm not sure, that's just based on my own opinions. First of all though, don't panic! Your future boss, doctors, or anyone like that aren't supposed to share your private information with anyone whom doesn't need to see it. If your doctor is just brushing you off as it all being in your head, you should find another doctor that will actually listen to you.As for explaining it to your potential boss, be confident. IBS is something you can't help and when he finds out you've got it, chances are he might not understand how it affects you; so you'll have to do a bit of explaining. In which case, you could use the same explaination my doctor used when informing my mother how it works. He said this. "Think of the intestine as a tube of tooth paste. In your normal person, it works like grabbing it from the bottom, and squeezing normally to empty the tube. However, in the intestine of an IBS sufferer, it works as though someone is grabbing it from the center; pushing the toothpaste in both directions." I'm fairly embarrassed when explaining it to those I'm not close too, and describing it like that tends to feel a little better then just saying your stomach condition makes you have diarrhea a lot; since they can usually get what you're saying.Hope I've helped a little, and good luck with your job applications!


----------



## pigeon (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks, you have put my mind at rest a little. Went for an interview yesterday, didnt get the job, dont know if it was becuase of the IBS or not. I suppose if it was, they wouldnt admit it, they would just say its becuase your not right for the job...blah...blah...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

IBS should not be a problem for you at all! Don't worry.The medical questionnaire you have been sent should ONLY be seen by occupational health. Your boss WILL NOT SEE IT. All occy health can do it advise that you have a medical condition. The only people you will have to speak to about anything at occy health. They will pass you as fit, that is all that matters.Don't panic.


----------

